# Great Granny Along



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I just couldn't help myself from starting one of these quilts, I'm quite entranced with it!

This blocks is very easy to sew and presses beautifully. I may do another in scraps when I finish this one. 

Here's the link the to blog with the directions.










And my layout:


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This is going to be a beautiful quilt. Love those colors.

Do you get to keep this quilt or is a gift for someone else?

Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Gretchen Ann, I haven't decided if I'll keep it or not. I'm definitely going to be making another in brights for a toddler quilt!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ thanks for showing your quilts that would be really neat using similar colors in a basically scrapy or formal quilt top.

I even have used this and your other thread as a start of ideas for 2014 for the ladies swaps and possible sew alongs.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...as-even-quilt-alongs-similar.html#post6868132


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I keep looking at these pictures. 

I'm trying hard to not start another project while I have the 9-patch/hourglass one going but it is getting h a r d e r and h a r d e r !!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Don't feel bad Gretchen Ann, I have that Christmas quilt on my long arm that I REALLY need to finish instead of working on these other quilts, but I just can't get in the mood for it and I'm thoroughly enjoying doing some piecing!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I love the colors in it, too! I was just looking at this quilt on another site....hmmmmm


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I love the colors and the layout. You always make beautiful quilts.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Just thinking, that pattern would look very striking with black background & solid 'amish' colored fabrics. 

Not that I'm going to cut anything out yet, just thinking so when I have the time, I'll know what I'm going to do!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It would look awesome with a black background and some bold fabrics! I think one of the baby quilts I need to make soon, I'm going to use these blocks. Bright fabrics, mostly likely hot pink and lime green, maybe some yellow


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Here's what I was thinking for one of the baby quilts with this block. It would be very fast to make, 45 x 60.









Or


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I like the second one better!
Heidi


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the 2nd one better too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm only getting to work on these blocks early in the morning before hubby gets up, but I've got 18 of them made!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

How is this coming along? Do you have enough blocks yet? Or are you working on the crib quilts?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I had to set it aside and start the crib quilts. I just finished piecing the first one and am getting ready to load it on the long arm, I'll post a picture of it when I'm done.

You can see my design for it on my website.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the colors that you are using for your quilt blocks. For the baby quilt I would have to say my choice would be the first one. It's so bright and cheery.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Love it! You're probably using up left over fabric too. 

I'm adding this pattern to the list, if that is ok? I'm always looking for "quick" crib quilts.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love that.....the baby quilts are great too....I think I like the first one best...but they would both look beautiful......I also love the baby quilt you showed on your blog....
You always do beautiful work...
bopeep


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I finished this up a few weeks ago - it's a great quilt to make - easy to piece and press. This one went together like butter. It's flannel backed, simply quilted and very snuggly! It's made from bits and pieces I picked up at our guild's annual "garage sale" - and I pieced batting that I already head left over - so it was a very, very inexpensive quilt to make, too!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You have the Horizon! How do you like it? Seems pretty nifty when I looked at them. I use the 6500P most all the time.


Lovely, cuddly looking quilt.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love yours, especially the plaid sashing, awesome!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

CJ, because I used "scraps" for that quilt, when I was finished I had about strip about 2 x 3 inches left of that plaid, and that's al! lol. I would have like to use it as binding, but couldn't, ended up with an earthy brown instead.

Angie - I've had the Horizon for almost 3 years, and I absolutely love it. It's done everything I've asked of it, and more, flawlessly. I have a mechanical Kenmore made by Janome, Singers, a Babylock, and the 2 Janome machines are by FAR the absolute best. I've been making quilts for about 13 years now, and I got this one because I wanted to be able to more easily quilt my quilts myself. I'm no expert at it, and I certainly don't come close to anything like the work CJ does (but, who does?!), but I'm more than satisfied and it did open up a lot of room for FMQ and boosted my confidence about it too. Like you, I'm Janome sworn. LOL.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Dandish,

I love your quilt and of course flannels are the best for cuddling. I think the earthy brown for the binding is going to be perfect. It will be like a little frame to go around your masterpiece.
Now if you ever get tired of the quilt, it can find a home here at my house!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Well, CJ, you've gone and done it. I just couldn't resist. I've only made one block so far but I love it. I finished the four quilt I was doing for another lady, now I can work on the blocks.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ruby said:


> Well, CJ, you've gone and done it. I just couldn't resist. I've only made one block so far but I love it. I finished the four quilt I was doing for another lady, now I can work on the blocks.


Isn't that a FUN block to make? It comes out absolute perfect! I've got 20 done and hope to make a few more today (no sleep, why not sew?) I want to do it again in scraps!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I've done two so far buy have cut out almost all of them. I am fussy cutting the center block. It has a rose in the center.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I just saw the progress with this quilt on your website. It's looking beautiful and I can't wait to see it with all the borders sewn on. 

Attach a photo here so everyone can view it.

And of course we want to see it after you have it quilted too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Gretchen Ann, I did finish piecing it and all borders are now on, but I don't have any place in my house large enough to get a picture of it assembled, and it's too wet and muddy to take it outside. I was hoping to take it to the senior center tonight to lay it out and get a photo, but we'll have to see if the weather permits.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

CJ - 
as a newbie to sewing (one whole year), can you tell me if in this pattern, and others which do the same, does it matter at any point in the process, or in the finished quilt, that the bias of the main material in the blocks is oriented at 45 degrees from the bias of the quilt axes, as well as of the internal window-paning/lattice??? (and tell me what the preferred term is for that, when the blocks are framed....)
thanks!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The quilt police will tell you that yes, it matters. And it DOES if you're not extremely careful. I starch the bejeezus out of my fabrics before I cut them. They're about as stiff as a sheet of paper. This helps IMMENSELY when cut and sewing, most especially on bias edges, in keeping the fabric from distorting or stretching.

When I finish a quilt top, I also sew a 1/4 seam (I do my bindings at 3/8th wide) around the entire top to stabilize the edges from distorting during the quilting process.

The window-paning/lattice is call sashing. I highly recommend quilts with sashings for beginner piecing as you can correct a lot of mistakes with sashing. It's also much easier to join your blocks with sashing if your seams aren't going to quite match up.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, i remember "sashing" now. Brain glitch.
Re: starching, do you only starch that much for diagonal/bias cuts, or do you do that for all cutting, square included???


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I starch everything, always. It makes fabric so much easier to work with.


----------

